

Nintendo Officially Exits Brazil - datashovel
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/nintendo-officially-exits-brazil/1100-6424572/

======
gcb0
brazil is a joke. 80 to 300% import taxes on anything with electronics
(everything made after the 80s)

there are exceptions if any step of production is done in the country, which
causes all large companies to buy a small warehouse with some 5 employees
(usually in tax free hellhole of manaus), and all they do is assemble the last
two screws on the case. That works even for automobiles which has the highest
import fees. harley has a factory where they literary just bolt the top cover
of the engine and its enought to qualify as "made in manaus"

it is a travesty that only serves the big corporations. That plus income
disparity causes fun things, such as a PS4 during christmas there costing
US$2k (R$6k)

